# Cypripedium reginae



## Hakone (May 6, 2009)




----------



## parvi_17 (May 6, 2009)

Nice! Looks like 2 buds!


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2009)

Looking good...


----------



## P-chan (May 6, 2009)

Can't wait! It looks healthy and happy!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

Excellent! Keep us posted!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Excellent! Keep us posted!


What he said!


----------



## Hakone (May 11, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

I can't believe how fast it's growing!


----------



## Hakone (May 14, 2009)




----------



## John M (May 14, 2009)

It's very nice. In fact, it's gorgeous; but, I don't think it's reginae. It looks like another Ulla Silkens.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2009)

I agree. It's an Ulla Silkens.


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

Nice Hakone. So is it a hybrid?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2009)

A hybrid between Ulla Silkens & reginae, maybe???


----------



## Hakone (May 22, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2009)

Ok this one looks like the real thing


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2009)

Now THOSE are reginaes. I like the second one the best.


----------

